# Gleammachine Detailing



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with gleammachine detailing?

http://www.gleammachine.net/index.htm

Thinking of using them and would be good to find out if anyone else has??


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

he looks pretty cheap, tho he would charge you a bomb if the car needs lots of work.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Rob is a regular on Detailing World - very highly regarded

A couple of examples of his work:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115784
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145705
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111993
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=106729

There is plenty more of his work in the Studio section on DW 

Post edited to add a couple of TT details that Rob has done


----------



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Excellent stuff, many thanks for the response!


----------



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

I used James @ Auto Finesse just after I bought my TT in July. Absolutely fantastic guy who puts alot of real effort into his work. Did a great job on the car and would definately recommend him to all on here.

Here is his website http://www.autofinesse.co.uk/

And here is the quick write up he did of my car. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=133094


----------



## R2eys (Dec 15, 2009)

NickP said:


> Rob is a regular on Detailing World - very highly regarded
> 
> A couple of examples of his work:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115784
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Nick.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd have no hesitation in using Rob at Gleammachine

As his website and online reputation show, he clearly knows his onions [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ...not only that, he's a thoroughly bloody nice bloke which is of course an important element in the equation 

Let us know how you get on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Being a regular on Detailing World I can tell you his work is excellent and he knows his stuff.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

+1 for above..

As ahadock says, very good work..


----------



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses... booked in for early Jan!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just got a price from this bloke, now his work looks great and i would love for him to clean mine but i just cant justify that kinda money when the next day it could be dirty again. Ok it will wash off and look good again but it will fade over the next couple of months. Plus he doesnt do the inside for that money.


----------



## R2eys (Dec 15, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Just got a price from this bloke, now his work looks great and i would love for him to clean mine but i just cant justify that kinda money when the next day it could be dirty again. Ok it will wash off and look good again but it will fade over the next couple of months. Plus he doesnt do the inside for that money.


Sorry you feel this way Ian and granted the services offered aren't to everyones tastes, the price I quoted was a very good one, when you consider a 2 hour round trip, quality of products used, 5-6 hours completing the wash stages, de-contamination processes and final protection to all exterior areas using high end Carnuaba waxes and sealants.
There were no hidden costs, as they were there to see when you copied and pasted from my site the criteria you required in the e-mail.
The interior isn't included in a protection detail, but when the 2 are combined a discount is typically offered.
Granted the car will get dirty again, but the protection will aid cleaning and prolong the future condition of the vehicle, with protection from the road salt and enviromental pollutants.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am not knocking the amount of work and the products used and the time taken, i know its going to take a long while to do it so please dont think i was complaining about that. Just i was looking at the price vs washing a car in general terms. Does that make sense? Hope i didnt offend you Rob?


----------



## R2eys (Dec 15, 2009)

No problem Ian, no offence taken whatsoever, just thought I would try to clarify and make sense of the benefits.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

It can take a few days to a week to properly detail a car, most will charge around the £1k up mark for a full correction and detail..

You will find most body shops will sling a mop over your car for around the £2 - 250 mark..

Nearly all body shops will work on time, so will be a relatively rushed job..

Gleam Machine will spend time on your car, making sure polishes are properly broken down, so micro marring or hologramming will be present either..

I don't know what your were quoted, but I'm sure it's a reasonable price for the amount of work undertaken..

The car will be put back to the best possible condition that it can be, better than factory finish, the protection should be better than dealer paint sealants, most dealers won't even prep the paint work before applying, so a waste of 400 odd quid..

The car will look better for longer if properly maintained..

I would say go for it, and then get advice on how to keep it as well as you can, so not to inflicts to many swirls, rids etc..


----------



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just a quick update on this...

Had the car done last week. Absolutely over the moon with it!! Really really pleased.

Take a look

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... ostcount=1


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks very good mate.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

R2eys said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a price from this bloke, now his work looks great and i would love for him to clean mine but i just cant justify that kinda money when the next day it could be dirty again. Ok it will wash off and look good again but it will fade over the next couple of months. Plus he doesnt do the inside for that money.
> ...


The work the specialists with a good reputation carry out, is hard work. What takes me many days, he does for his career. The reward is a small price for the expertise, this is not a Tesco 9.99 wash with a mop, it goes beyond that and you see the difference in the car both in and out wherever the car is cleaned and detailed.

I decided to learn how to do it, I do not have the luxury of specialists where I am. Equate it to how much time you have to detail your car, perhaps you can make more money in that time ie a day or two, so the cost in essence is negligible.

Nice work in the detailing forum, very adept use of products.


----------



## mkelly (Jan 12, 2010)

I have used Gleammachine before and Rob detailed my girlfriend's Fiat 500, if you look on the gleammachine website you'll probably see it on there.

I was extremely happy with the results and (if ever) my missus gives me her car back, it'll be going back to Rob for another spruce up!

Rob will be in touch soon and if my TT ever turns up  it'll be round to yours for a polish

Cheers Mark


----------



## R2eys (Dec 15, 2009)

matthyde83 said:


> Just a quick update on this...
> 
> Had the car done last week. Absolutely over the moon with it!! Really really pleased.
> 
> ...


Glad your pleased Matt, thanks for the kind words & will chat before the summer.


----------



## R2eys (Dec 15, 2009)

mkelly said:


> I have used Gleammachine before and Rob detailed my girlfriend's Fiat 500, if you look on the gleammachine website you'll probably see it on there.
> 
> I was extremely happy with the results and (if ever) my missus gives me her car back, it'll be going back to Rob for another spruce up!
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, thanks for the kind words and look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------

